# Chunnel prices for 4/9/2012.......£203 !!



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all 

Just been trying to book a return on the chunnel, leaving on the 4th of September. The cost of the outward journey jumps from £88 > £203 for an afternoon train. Why this ridiculously high jump, is the Pope travelling the same day as me ?? 

Martin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Not a lot of space left for that time slot. 16:00 to 18:00
Plenty of spaces for the 14:00 to 16:00 and18:00 to 22:00 slots.

Dave p


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just a question of charging more for the most popular times as far as I can see.

Always worth looking a day or so either side of your preferred date to see if it is cheaper.

When we fly to the USA, we usually go and return mid-week, but still check to see if there is a cheaper day/date.

Some continental holidays fall on non-UK holday dates. The Dutch Whitsun for example, so we try and work around that as our main show that we go to is held on the Dutch Whitsun weekend, and the roads are seriously busy on the Friday. 

Have a look at other operators as well (implies ferry rather than rail)

Peter


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Dutch Whitsun week*



listerdiesel said:
 

> Just a question of charging more for the most popular times as far as I can see.
> 
> Always worth looking a day or so either side of your preferred date to see if it is cheaper.
> 
> ...


And not only travel - I got 'had' by the Dutch hols and ended up paying E52, yes 52 euros a night,for one person at a comfortable but not exceptional campsite in Holland in 2010! Plus it was arctic cold to boot!

Viv (getting smarter every year!)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the Caravan Club are still doing Dover to Dunkerque for £58 return, and with a reasonable choice of sailing times.

Don't know what availability is like, but as Lister says, sure to be worth a quick look. _(Overnighting in front of the booking office is very safe and convenient too, if you take a later sailing.)_

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rotorywing said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just been trying to book a return on the chunnel, leaving on the 4th of September. The cost of the outward journey jumps from £88 > £203 for an afternoon train. Why this ridiculously high jump, is the Pope travelling the same day as me ??
> 
> Martin


I would suspect that they are quite full for that time slot, I've just looked on there and the 22;00 to midnight quote is £203 as well! Most unusual.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We too are going out 16.20 on the 4th. Paid £2 with tesco vouchers but booked last january.

Regards


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Booked for 12th sept paid £17 in Tesco vouchers


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Going on 29th August - ie Wenesday at 1620 I think, booked with two crossings via Tesco - cost was £8 together..... cheap as chips, just book early, but still watch the prices.

Also bear in mind you can arrive up to 2 hours earlier or later and may get an earlier or later train, but if late, I would always phone them, - we have to negotiate that lovely M3, M20, M25 ....

Carol


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Currently Eurotunnel is fully booked on all trains. This is most likely to be the case until at least the start of the new term. Many british travellers delayed their trip until after the Olympics.
Other problem is that like cheap flights, the later you leave it before booking, the higher the fare.
Gerry


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm still waiting to book our tunnel crossing as Joe has had an op on his shoulder and we're not sure when he'll be able to drive again. Originally we were going to go end September but because of the op he changed his holiday (from work) to December.

Until he sees the consultant again we won't know whether or not we'll be able to go then but hopefully, fingers crossed, we only need another couple of months off work and he'll be able to go back to work in November and then we can go December - for the whole month and we'll drive through France into Spain for the most part. Recently checked Eurotunnel and prices coming out about £130 return so, with Tesco vouchers, will need to pay about a tenner.

Denise


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi again,

I've used the tunnel before so I'm upto date with the getting there early routine, it just came as a shock when I spotted the fares on two trains increasing by £120, one of which is the midnight one.............which is usually cheaper.
Just that we have only just realised that we can get away in Sept.........Ferry it is then !

Many thanks for the reply
Martin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we can only get away (if possible at all) at short notice due to Viv's medical problems, and 2nd week in Sepgtember is coming up at around £88 - with some variations - with similar for the return at the end of the month. I haven't got enough Tesco vouchers to get it all free, but will be able to do a fair slice. question is would i be able to get the voucher back in time to book it at short notice (1 week?). Ferry costs are coming out much cheaper - P&O and new SeaFrance are approx £45 each way (with discounts through the clubs?) so it may be over the water rather than under for us! 

We may go towards Brittany, and I looked at the mid channel crossings, but Pompey or Poole to Cherbourg or Le Havre or Caen are silly prices (about £500 return! 8O ), no way you can get that difference back on fuel & tolls!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> clipped.....We may go towards Brittany, and I looked at the mid channel crossings, but Pompey or Poole to Cherbourg or Le Havre or Caen are silly prices (about £500 return! 8O ), no way you can get that difference back on fuel & tolls!!


Totally agree Mike, and glad I am not the only one on that train of thought. 

Our usual crossing is Dover/Dunkerque @ £48 return through the CC.
(Not quite got enough Tesco vouchers for the tunnel just yet. :wink: )

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

I think you need to check Tunnel rules for Tesco vouchers. Believe you need to book min of 14 days in advance.

Regards


----------

